# Cam grinder fixture plans?



## crankshafter

*NEED HELP*

Do anny of you know if there are plans for a cam grinding fixture out there on the web? It would not surprice if it is, but I can't find it. Help


----------



## Bogstandard

If you can send me an email, I will send you back a set of plans. It does require a bit of construction, but nothing difficult. and it definitely works.

John


----------



## Bogstandard

For those that asked, I will sort and get them to you tomorrow.

John


----------



## nemt

I am interested too!
Tried to mail, did not come through!
Nemt


----------



## Bogstandard

Don't worry Nemt, it is in cyberspace, on it's way to you.

Try checking your emails.
It is a rather large file, so it might take a while to download to your email program.

John


----------



## Metal Mickey

John, can you include me as well please? I will need something for the Seal next January. Mike


----------



## Bogstandard

Mike,

On it's way.

John


----------



## zeusrekning

ooooh me to me to! :bow:


----------



## Bogstandard

Zeus, done.

Any more while I have them handy.

John


----------



## Brass_Machine

Me too John!

Eric


----------



## Bogstandard

Eric, done.

I would have posted them in the downloads, but I suppose mag articles can be a bit dodgy.

John


----------



## Andrewinpopayan

Would you include me for a download of the plans please?

Thank you

Andrew


----------



## Bogstandard

Welcome to our little helpful site.

I do hope you will introduce yourself in the welcome section, just so everyone knows who you are, as not all people will read this post.

I have sent the plans to your registered email address.

John


----------



## lathe nut

John, me if you have the time, I would so thankful, thanks for sharing with us, have a great day, Lathe Nut


----------



## joe d

John: Me too, please. Will need to do some cams in an upcoming project.

Thanks, Joe


----------



## pelallito

John,
If I am not to late, I would like one too.
Thanks,
Fred


----------



## Bogstandard

Fred,

I will send you a copy if you either email me or send me a PM with your email address. You have hidden your email address.

John


----------



## ScottM

John,
I'd like to see how this works as well please.
Let me know if you can't see my email address.

- Scott


----------



## Metal Mickey

John, don't get worried, not another request. I just want to say many thanks for your co-operation. THANKS :bow:


----------



## gmac

A copy to me as well please - thanks John!
Garry


----------



## Bogstandard

Garry, sent.

Scott, email hidden.

John


----------



## crankshafter

Bogstandard  said:
			
		

> For those that asked, I will sort and get them to you tomorrow.
> 
> John


Thank you for the cam grinding fixture plans :bow:. Great plans.
I have a crazy idea of a 6 cyl.gas engine w/ overhead cam. and I will need som advice at some points, hope I can ask you for help ( and all you other on this forum)when time come's :
Regards
CS


----------



## gmac

Thanks John - info recieved!

Garry


----------



## ScottM

John,
unhidden - I think.

Thanks - Scott


----------



## Bogstandard

Scott, see you, sent.

Anyone else before they go back into archive?


John


----------



## carbide_burner

Yes!! :big: Yes!! I'll never say no!! :big:

Cheers.


----------



## Bogstandard

CB,

Your email is hidden.

John


----------



## pelallito

John,
Thank you.
Fred


----------



## erik58

John I sent you a emailfor aset of plans too. thanks Erik58


----------



## Brass_Machine

Thanks John! Got em.

Eric


----------



## Twinsquirrel

I'm not too late am I John, I'd love a set

David


----------



## applescotty

John,

I'd also love a set, if you're still sending them out. Thanks!

Scott


----------



## Bogstandard

Scott, plans sent.

David, your email is hidden, so if you send me an email, I will get them straight back to you.

John


----------



## itowbig

me too please. altough i dont know how to use them but ill sure have fun building. thank you


----------



## applescotty

Plans received. Thanks John!

Scott


----------



## erik58

got mine too thanks John  Erik58


----------



## lathe nut

John, if you get the chance me to, where would they show up on here or my home e-mail, thanks, Lathe Nut


----------



## itowbig

got the plans thank you very much ;D


----------



## Bogstandard

LatheNut, and anyone else.

If you don't mind showing your email address.

Go to your Profile and select Account Related Settings

Where you entered your email address, just click the select button underneath to show.

You will then notice under your avatar in posts, there will be a little envelope. By clicking on the envelope, you can send emails to the member.

John


----------



## joe d

Got'em John, thank you!

Joe


----------



## Dick L.

If it's not to late John I'd like a copy to. 
            regards,
              Dick


----------



## Bernd

A bit late here John, but I also get a set of plans? :-* Thanks in advance.

Bernd

P.S. e-mail not hidden.


----------



## Bogstandard

Dick L

If you look under my avatar, click on the envelope under it and you can just send me an email. Just put 'cam plans' as the message and you will get them by return.

Lathe Nut, 
It will show it to yourself, but not to the members.

It is a bit dangerous to put your email up front like you have, you never know who is trolling this open forum. I would suggest you modify your post and remove it, now that the plans have been sent.


John


----------



## Twinsquirrel

Got my set John, thanks very much, looks like a great winter project


----------



## Dick L.

Got them John, Thank you !
           Dick


----------



## Bogstandard

Well that turned out to be a bit of an exercise, serves me right for volunteering.

I hope I haven't missed anyone who asked. 

If no one asks for a set in the next couple of days, they are going back into archive.

John


----------



## CrewCab

You have mail ;D

CC


----------



## hitandmissman

John before you put them away could you please send me a copy for future use. Thanks in advance.


----------



## LatheDude

Hi Bogstandard, would you please send me a set of the plans. Thank you.


----------



## lathe nut

John, I hope I got the change done on the address, Lathe Nut


----------



## LatheDude

Thank you! ;D


----------



## Paolo

Another client for You...John, can you include me as well please? 
Thanks
Paolo


----------



## Bogstandard

Certainly Paolo,

Just send me an email as yours is hidden.

John


----------



## hitandmissman

John, got the plans. Thank you so much.


----------



## bob ward

I've been intrigued by the concept of DIY cam grinders since I read about Burt Monroe making his own motor bike cams. 

According to one of the books, he started by literaly hand filing cams to shape, and eventually constructed his own cam grinding equipment. 

I had always assumed cam grinders were complicated big $/£ machines but apparently this is not necessarily so.


----------



## Bogstandard

Bob,

This one is very basic and works on the principle you mentioned. Make up a larger cam shaped blank, ali or even plywood (say 4X scale) and use that to control the grinding head.

I have seen many, and I think I have other plans somewhere, of very complicated machines for grinding cams. But I don't think any of them come close to this for ease of use and construction.

The big boys who make the blown V-8 models use this one.

If you can use a mill or lathe with a bit of confidence, no-one should have any trouble making and using this.
I suppose, at a push this one could be used for making full sized, just make it a lot wider.

John


----------



## J. Tranter

Thank you John I got mine too.
John T.


----------



## lathe nut

John, do I have things done correct to get a copy, I un checked the box on e mail setting, Thanks, Lathe Nut


----------



## Bogstandard

Lathe Nut

I thought I had already sent it.

Just click on the little envelope under my avatar at the side of this post. That will open up your outlook.

Just enter as the message 'cam grinder' and send it. That is the easiest way of doing it, and is guaranteed to get your correct email address to me. The return email will go to your email at home, if that is the one you are using to send in the first place.

I have definitely sent one to the email address that you put up. Your email address on here is still hidden.

John


----------



## Bogstandard

I think that is everyone who asked, duly served.

This offer is now closed, and the plans are now back in archive.

Those that did have them, I hope it eventually does what you need it to do.

John


----------



## Dhow Nunda wallah

"This offer is now closed, and the plans are now back in archive."

Bugger!
Sorry John, just noticed this thread.
Would like to see your plans.
Lin
I think my email is shown.
If not, so be it.
I shall content myself with the wisdom and friendly attitude on this site.


----------



## Bogstandard

Your email is actually hidden if you can't see a little envelope under your avatar.

John


----------



## Dhow Nunda wallah

hope I've correctified that John.


----------



## Metal Mickey

Thanks to John we now have the chance to build the camshaft grinder. Has anyone started yet? Could this be a new thread or project? I would like to follow a more advanced model engineers build......Also is there any photo's showing one built showing the whole grinder? The PDF photo's are a little unclear. What do you all think?

Mike


----------



## Jones

DARN!
Just found this thread. Would someone who has received the e-mail from John forward it to my e-mail?

Thanks,
Andrew


----------



## lathe nut

John, thanks so much, what wonderful work you do, would only hope someday to be that good, but I know you did not learn it in short period time, thanks, thanks, thanks, Lathe Nut


----------



## joe d

Jones  said:
			
		

> DARN!
> Just found this thread. Would someone who has received the e-mail from John forward it to my e-mail?
> 
> Thanks,
> Andrew



I'd be happy to, but you'll have to un-hide your email addy... or PM me with it.

Joe


----------



## Bogstandard

Gents,

I hope my little effort has helped you out, I am sorry to have called time on it, but as you can see, Joe has now got the problem of trying to get the plans to someone. Every time I opened my emails there were requests for help.

I would have put it into the downloads section, but copyright then rears it's ugly head.

At least now, because so many copies went out, you should be able to help each other.

BTW, another member also wanted to grind crankshafts. With a little bit of work on the 'dummy' end getting the 'throws' right, I think this machine could be modified to do just that. 
It would be different than grinding a cam, because when you cam grind, all you have to do is take it down to the required size, this machine gives you the correct profile as it reduces you home made profile. With a crank, you would have to calculate out to give you, when you reach journal size, you also have to end up with the correct throw. Maybe two points of adjustment, one on the grind head as well would be the way to go.

I am sure that someone with the correct knowledge would be able to work it out.


John


----------



## buzzsaw

I would like to have the plans, if they are still available. Thank you for all that you do,


----------



## Andrewinpopayan

I got the plans, thank you very much Jon.


----------



## alabamaed36046

Sorry I have been away and just found this thread.
Would someone who has the plans please email me a set.
Thanks
alabamaed36046


----------



## joe d

Alabamaed

Done. Anybody else wants a set, try again in three weeks, I'm goin' to Spain to sit on me keester and do bugger all.

Cheers, Joe


----------



## steamer

Good for you Joe!

I'll touch back in three.....hoist a few for me and have a great time! ;D


----------



## joe d

Steamer...

Check you e-mail. (I'm only leaving tomorrow )

Joe


----------



## Paolo

Thank you John I got mine too... sorry for the delay...but you know why!!!! :bow: :bow:
Paolo


----------



## steamer

Thanks Joe! I got it!

Have a good one....take pictures of interesting machines to share if you find some!

Dave :bow:


----------



## Jim E

Hello all. Newly registered but have been a guest for a while now. This site is awesome and loaded with so much information. Being fairly new to the site, I was wondering if it is possible to get a set of the cam grinder drawings? It would be greatly appreciated. Thanks

Jim E


----------



## steamer

Hey Joe d,

I'll take care of this one....

Jim, send me a PM.

Dave


----------



## joe d

Thanks Dave. 

I was just going to ask Jim for his addy....

Joe


----------



## steamer

Hey Jim E 

Send an email to me.

Dave


----------



## Jim E

I got them. Thanks Dave


----------



## crankshafter

Hi guys.
Any of you started building the cam grinding fixture????
Let us know ;D


----------



## wareagle

I must say I am excited about the possibilities this little device could offer! Any one have a picture of one they'd be willing to share?? It looks like a simple fixture to build; for some (myself included) it might help to see one so they can get their arms around the design. The PDF images leave some left to be desired.

I'd also like to know if anyone has used this fixture and what the results were.


----------



## carbide_burner

Can't let this one go by! Can I also have the plans please? I'm sure I'll put it to good use sometime in the foreseeable future!


----------



## joe d

carbide_burner  said:
			
		

> Can't let this one go by! Can I also have the plans please? I'm sure I'll put it to good use sometime in the foreseeable future!




Check your PMs....

Joe


----------



## CrewCab

wareagle  said:
			
		

> Any one have a picture of one they'd be willing to share??



Two thoughts ............ (me thinking ;D ................ always dangerous) ......as it is so popular can't it be uploaded to the Files area (Downloads) and therefore available for all registered users, and ............... could one of our 3D Cad guru's perhaps knock up a sketch 8)


Think of it as a team build ............ but just at the planning stage ;D :big: ;D

CC


----------



## MadKad

;D this looks intresting, would any one sned me some plans if they didnt mind?

Thanks


----------



## wareagle

Gentlemen,

It seems as things may be getting carried away here somewhat...

The problem with this plan set or any other "copied" works is the fact of copyright infringement. The publisher likely holds the copyright and failure to get their written permission to have this in the downloads section will certainly be a copyright violation. Matter of fact, the copies that are being passed about without consent of the publisher are in violation as well. Face it, the publishers are in business and copyright infringement jeopardizes their existence. Think of copyright infringement as theft.

If someone were to draw up their own version of the fixture, then that could be placed in the downloads section for the registered members to get at will. If anyone wants to take that challenge on, there has to be changes to the design to avoid any copyright infringements. We have plenty of talent here to improve upon the design, and there is a challenge for anyone wishing to do so.

I strongly urge all of the members to respect the rights of the publishers, their works and abide by the laws; whether it is here or at any other site(s). If the forum communities don't abide by the copyright laws, then sooner or later the forum owners could face something similar to what Napster and the other file sharing sites have faced in recent years. We all know how well that turned out! Let's not destroy a great thing in these forums, whether it be HMEM or any other!

*HMEM will respect the rights of any publisher just as we expect them to respect ours.* If you are wishing to put something in the downloads section that may be questionable, PM or email one of the mods/admins prior to doing so. Let's all work together and abide by the law.


Note: _I am not calling anyone out here for partaking in the information exchange. Just use common sense in what you are doing and keep everything legal._


----------



## MadKad

I understand 

I will take the challange on my self in my sper time if I can, I will need some way of getting ideas on the plans I havent seen them so cant just do it off my head but if there are pictures etc I can I am sure.

Karl.


----------



## wareagle

This might set up an interesting team design as Crew Cab mentioned. Maybe a thread could be started for the design of a cam grinding fixture and people can contribute ideas if they wish and the design then could be a genuine HMEM member design. 

Just a thought....


----------



## crankshafter

wareagle  said:
			
		

> This might set up an interesting team design as Crew Cab mentioned. Maybe a thread could be started for the design of a cam grinding fixture and people can contribute ideas if they wish and the design then could be a genuine HMEM member design.
> 
> Just a thought....


OK you Cad. gurus out there show us what you can do. A cam/crank combo would have been great :bow:
CS.


----------



## John S

Will a picture do ~?







.


----------



## CrewCab

WE, thank you for pointing out the copyright issue, I completely agree that HMEM must abide by copyright law and I apologise to all the members for my oversight here.

Mmmmmmm ........... the challenge is a little harder than I first thought, we need to design our own Cam Grinder ............. OK guys who's up for a "Team Design" then 

CC


----------



## steamer

Sure!

We should do some research first as there are other cam grinders out there

There was a write up in HSM some time ago on one were the base was made from an old table saw.

Dig into the files guys and lets see them....who's with me.

Dave


----------



## John S

Hard to tell from the pic but that cam grinder photo I put up is a home made one based on an old turret lathe and made by Glyn Jones, Myford,s old Development engineer for making complete new cams for racing MG's in the 1950's

I have no idea if it still survives, I sold it to Neal street who used it to make 4 valve Jawa heads for speedway racing in the 1980's

It was quite simple in that it worked by having a sub bed mounted above the donor bed in plumber bearings and thet rocked the cam shaft into the work by a follower on the end behind the motor on the left.

Unlike a lot of grinders and jigs I have seen this worked off an inverse master. i.e the cam lobe was a curve inwards, like a valley. The reason being was the master could be turned and so the base circle was a circular, saves making part of the master on rotary tables etc.
The master on these was based an a 10" ally disk about 1/8" to 3/16" thick so it was working at a 10:1 reduction for accuracy.
I can remember exactly how it worked and could sketch it if needed.


----------



## wareagle

A thread for the design has been started *here*.


----------

